# Fun Rumors Here!



## dwndrgn (Jan 27, 2004)

I was browsing the SciFi.com website and found this fun page of rumors...

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/rumors.html

Among the ones most fascinating to me is the possible Shazam! movie, another Conan movie and a yes on HP four with the same actors. Life is good.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 28, 2004)

Oooohhh.  More rumors of a new Indiana Jones film.  I'm there.

And, I can see Russell Crowe (and I don't mind seeing him anytime ) as the lead in "The DaVinci Code".  His physical type is a bit off for a stereotypical academic, but he did fine in "A Beautiful Mind".  And, as he and Ron Howard have worked together before and seem to have hit it off quite well, I wouldn't object to that casting at all.

Which brings up a funny story.  A while back (probably a year and a half or two years ago), Ron Howard and friends and family were on their way to Yosemite on a vacation.  Well, you pretty much have to drive through Fresno to get to Yosemite if you're approaching from the south.  They were in about three cars, and got off the freeway in Fresno to make a munchie stop at Krispy Kreme (the same one I go to when I go, by the way).  Then everyone got back into the cars and went on their merry way.  Well, they get to Yosemite and Howard gets a call from his personal assistant.

"Are you missing something," she asks, or words to that effect.  He says no, and she insists that he count heads.  He had left one of his sons at Krispy Kreme.   So, someone had to turn around and drive the 90 miles back to Fresno to pick up the kid.

Fast forward to when Howard and Crowe were doing publicity for "A Beautiful Mind".  One evening they were on Larry King's show on CNN.  Towards the end of the interview, Crowe starts nudging Howard and saying, "Tell the story.  Tell the story."  This came after they had been talking about how much the tabloids love Russell Crowe stories, but had never paid any attention to Ron Howard until recently.  Over the story of leaving the kid at Krispy Kreme.  After much encouragement, Howard told the story, in a much better retelling than I have given above.

My point is, it was obvious that the much-maligned Crowe, who is sometimes rumored not to get along with much of anyone, and Howard obviously get on quite well and it would be really cool to see them work together again.  Also, there may be some credence to the rumor that they'll be doing "The DaVinci Code", as when Crowe was on "Inside the Actor's Studio" recently (I think this was when I heard this), Crowe said that he was in talks to do another film with Howard.  And so, I went far off-topic and then managed to bring my post back to topic before signing off.  Kind of proud of myself for that, as I usually can't do that when I get a tangent and go off-topic.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 28, 2004)

What a great story!  I can see Russell Crowe in the lead for this one, even though I don't particularly like his acting all that much.  I love Ron Howard though so that's a good thing.

Can't beat a warm Krispy Kreme donut!  MMmmmm!

I think I've discovered my latest ambition.  I want to be the personal assistant to someone famous.  I think that is a job I could handle.  I met the personal assistant to Shaquille O'Neill and it just seems pretty neat.  Of course that is the type of job that you have to either know someone in the right places or be in the right place at the right time.  I tend to do the opposite !


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah, I think it might be fun to be a personal assistant to someone in the entertainment industry as well.  Then again, all those egos.  Still, I think it could be interesting.

Fresno seems to be the capital of people left behind, for some reason.  A few years ago Garth Brooks was in in town for a show.  After the show, all the equipment and musicians and crew got packed up in trucks and buses and off the went.  Well, except for Garth himself, who somehow got left behind.  From what I heard about it later, he spent the time until this was discovered and they came back for him giving a private concert for some fans who discovered him first.


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 29, 2004)

I know it's off topic, oohh weellll hehehehe

I've always wanted to actually meet the secretary for Sherlock Holmes. 

It was about ten years ago when I found an interview of young woman who introduces herself in that way. 

There's apparently a need for someone to answer his fanmail and I just thought that it must be quite fun to have a job working for a legendary character.... 

Can't remember at the moment, How does Sherlock prefer his tea, one lump or two?


----------

